# Evasione di un ordine



## Dolphin82

Ciao a tutti,
non riesco ad invididuare un'espressione giusta per tradurre "evasione dell'ordine", inteso come ordine di merce.
Qualcuno per favore riesce ad aiutarmi?
grazie in anticipo


----------



## Curandera

_'expedite an order'._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hai usato la funzione di ricerca?

inserimento  ed evasione dell'ordine
procedura  di evasione


----------



## Dolphin82

Sì, l'ho usata, ma non ho trovato nulla di soddisfacente rispetto ai miei dubbi.
Grazie


----------



## Azazel81

Dolphin82 said:


> Sì, l'ho usata, ma non ho trovato nulla di soddisfacente rispetto ai miei dubbi.
> Grazie


 
Allora magari potresti "esternare" i tuoi dubbi così ti aiutiamo a chiarire. Però secondo le regole del forum, dovresti comunque farlo in un thread già aperto.


----------



## Akire72

Io uso anche: fulfillment of an order /to fulfill an order.


----------



## giovannino

Akire72 said:


> Io uso anche: fulfillment of an order /to fulfill an order.


 
It's the word used by the International Chamber of Commerce:

*Fulfilment of the order*
*Article 13*
_Orders should be fulfilled within 30 days from the date the order is signed by the consumer, unless otherwise stipulated in the offer_

I'm curious about "expedite" and I'd like some clarification from native speakers. In the examples on Google it sometimes appears to be used as a synonym of "fulfill", as Curandera suggested, but in many cases it is clearly used to say that an order will be fulfilled more quickly than usual:

_If you are in a rush please let us know and we will expedite your order_

Doesn't that make the word rather ambiguous?


----------



## Curandera

Ho sempre usato il termine 'expedite' con l'idea di sbrigare la pratica/evadere l'ordine. 

_'We will expedite the order as soon as possible'._
_'I was able to expedite the order as you requested'._

Does it imply that the order has to be necessarily fulfilled in a quickly fashion? 
And now I'm really curious too.


----------



## Azazel81

Personalmente quando mando degli ordini di acquisto ai nostri fornitori in Inghilterra, mi rispondono sempre utilizzando i termini "placing" (per acquisizione/inserimento dell'ordine) e "dispatch" (per l'evasione).

"Fulfilment" mi dà più l'idea di avere a che vedere con l'intero iter dell'ordine. Ma magari è solo una mia impressione.

Comunque, visto che il titolo del thread è "evasione di un ordine" sarebbe interessante e utile capire cosa intende l'autore/autrice del thread con "evasione". Dove lavoro io per "evasione" di un ordine, intendiamo: una volta che i prodotti ordinati sono pronti per essere spediti, viene appunto "evaso" l'ordine, quindi... fatta la bolla (o ddt), e organizzata la spedizione. 

In ogni caso, per me, comporta il fatto che l'ordine non risulta più nelle griglie di produzione e che viene spedito.


----------



## friskyfroggy

Ciao!
penso si debba distinguere che tipo di registro si voglia dare alla traduzione. Formalmente credo si traduca con:
_to carry out/execute/fill an order _
Più informalmente suppongo che _dispatch _possa voler comprendere tale significato (anche se in modo più ampio e vago) ...
Come qualcuno ha postillato credo che il contesto sia fondamentale per capire l'appropriatezza lessicale 
Al contrario _to fulfill _lo credo inappropriato (non credo che la _collocation _sia adatta in questo contesto) ... o meglio lo vedo più come un termine che includa l'evasione dell'ordine ma in tutti il suo iter, non so se mi spiego??? (dalla produzione alla spedizione e ricezione dell'ordine a destino)
... ditemi un pò voi


----------



## Akire72

friskyfroggy said:


> Al contrario _to fulfill _lo credo inappropriato (non credo che la _collocation _sia adatta in questo contesto) ... o meglio lo vedo più come un termine che includa *l'evasione dell'ordine ma in tutti il suo iter, non so se mi spiego??? (dalla produzione alla spedizione e ricezione dell'ordine a destino)*
> ... ditemi un pò voi


 

Scusa ma non mi è chiaro cosa vuol dire quello che ho messo in blu.

Per evasione dell'ordine, si intende generalmente la spedizione di tutta la merce ordinata. Ordine evaso vuol dire completato, cioè che non c'è più niente da spedire. Almeno io la intendo così.


----------



## kellytree

Process an (your) order.


----------



## Akire72

Process non vuol dire mandare avanti? In questo caso un ordine è _processed_ quando dalla semplice offerta è passato a conferma, ad esempio.


----------



## Curandera

Okay. Concordo con Akire. 

Qui intanto le abbiamo dette tutte:

Process
Dispatch
Expedite
Fulfill
Place

Qualcuno che voglia metterci sulla retta via? Thank you!


----------



## Akire72

Curandera said:


> Okay. Concordo con Akire.
> 
> Qui intanto le abbiamo dette tutte:
> 
> Process --> mandare avanti/procedere con (un ordine)
> Dispatch --> spedire
> Expedite --> sbrigare/accelerare
> Fulfill --> evadere
> Place --> fare (un ordine)
> 
> Qualcuno che voglia metterci sulla retta via? Thank you!


 
Grazie Cura, ne approfitto per cercare di dare un termine italiano appropriato a ciascuna parola qui menzionata!
Altri suggerimenti e/o correzioni sono bene accette!


----------



## Verona83

Ciao a tutti!! Io dire semplicemente delivery order o addirittura solo delivery.

According to the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) a delivery order refers to an "order given by an owner of goods to a person in possession of them (the carrier or warehouseman) directing that person to deliver the goods to a person named in the order."


----------



## Akire72

Giusto, ci eravamo dimenticati della consegna! Delivery è consegna. Delivery order vuol dire ordine di consegna, ed è giustappunto l'ordine dato allo spedizionere di consegnare della merce al "consignee".


----------



## Teerex51

Ce ne aggiungo un po', sempre in tema di ordini.

Rush ----> accelerare l'evasione di un ordine
Fill ----> evadere un ordine
Take ----> prendere un ordine (nel senso di ordinazione)
Receive----> ricevere un ordine
Ship----> spedire un ordine


----------



## Akire72

Io *fill an order* non l'ho mai sentito... Non è che è una forma breve/colloquiale per *fulfill*?


----------



## Verona83

Verona83 said:


> Ciao a tutti!! Io dire semplicemente delivery order o addirittura solo delivery.
> 
> According to the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) a delivery order refers to an "order given by an owner of goods to a person in possession of them (the carrier or warehouseman) directing that person to deliver the goods to a person named in the order."


 
Forse il termine più appropriato potrebbe essere order delivery pensadoci bene perchè appunto delivery order sta a significare l'incarico di consegnare la merce al compratore.


----------



## Blackman

_Dispatch_ comprende sia l'atto di dare il via libera all'ordine che quello di spedirlo materialmente.


----------



## london calling

Verona83 said:


> Forse il termine più appropriato potrebbe essere order delivery pensadoci bene perchè appunto delivery order sta a significare l'incarico di consegnare la merce al compratore.


 
Giusto qualche commento da parte di chi lavora in una grande azienda italiana e che passa tutto il giorno  a parlare e a scrivere di forniture estere (quindi, materiali, ordini, ecc. ecc.) e con fornitori esteri (quando non vado presso i loro stabilimenti). Direi che mi trovo d'accordo con le traduzioni che ha dato Curandera.

Delivery order : è un termine che si utilizza nel commercio marittimo (ordine di consegna). Mai sentito qui in azienda, ma è un settore diverso (ingegneria ferroviaria).

Order processing : parla dell'intero processo. Date un'occhiata!

Io personalmente utilizzo _to fulfill/fill an order_ per dire evadere nel senso di completare un ordine (intendo Purchase/Sales Order = Ordine d'Acquisto, OdA). Se un fornitore ha evaso un ordine, non ha più nulla da consegnare (_he has fulfilled/filled the order_).

_To place an order_ _with (+ Supplier's name)... _- assegnare/dare un ordine a (nome del fornitore)....

_To ship/despatch/dispatch an order/goods_ - inviare la merce

_To expedite an order_ - velocizzare/accelerare la consegna.


----------



## Akire72

MITICA LC!!! Grazie per le delucidazioni. Vedo che siamo più o meno nello stesso settore (io ingegneria meccanica!) e che usiamo più o meno gli stessi termini per indicare le stese cose. Mi rincuora 'sta cosa...


----------



## Curandera

Grande LC. Ora faccio anch'io un sospiro di sollievo...


----------



## friskyfroggy

wow ... LC spiegazione più che esauriente!
Grazie per aver "svelato" l'arcano


----------



## Verona83

london calling said:


> Delivery order : è un termine che si utilizza nel commercio marittimo (ordine di consegna). Mai sentito qui in azienda, ma è un settore diverso (ingegneria ferroviaria).


 
Secondo me non è un termine prettamente riferito al commercio marittimo. Non sono un order processor ma nella multinazionale in cui lavoro non mi è nuovo come termine.

A delivery Order is a document from a consignee, a shipper, or an owner of freight which orders the release of the transportation of cargo to another party. Usually the written order permits the direct delivery of goods to a warehouseman, carrier or other person who in the course of their ordinary business issues warehouse receipts or bills of lading.


----------



## london calling

Verona83 said:


> Secondo me non è un termine prettamente riferito al commercio marittimo. Non sono un order processor ma nella multinazionale in cui lavoro non mi è nuovo come termine.
> 
> A delivery Order is a document from a consignee, a shipper, or an owner of freight which orders the release of the transportation of cargo to another party. Usually the written order permits the direct delivery of goods to a warehouseman, carrier or other person who in the course of their ordinary business issues warehouse receipts or bills of lading.


Dove hai trovato la definizione? Scusa, ma non mi sembra scritta da un madrelingua (vedi l'uso di "which" in particolare al secondo rigo! Sbagliatissimo, ci vuole "who", ma non è un errore che faremmo noi madrelingua. Poi ci sono un altro paio di cosette che non mi convincono!), volevo leggere l'originale, per cercare di capire.


----------



## Verona83

london calling said:


> Dove hai trovato la definizione? Scusa, ma non mi sembra scritta da un madrelingua (vedi l'uso di "which" in particolare al secondo rigo! Sbagliatissimo, ci vuole "who", ma non è un errore che faremmo noi madrelingua. Poi ci sono un altro paio di cosette che non mi convincono!), volevo leggere l'originale, per cercare di capire.


 
Che curiosa che sei London! Ecco i link. Fammi sapere cosa ne pensi. Grazie

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delivery_order

http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/delivery-order.html


----------



## Akire72

In ogni caso, Verona83, sicuramente non è la traduzione di "evasione di un ordine" casomai "ordine di ritiro/consegna", come dice il tuo link, da parte del destinatario/corriere/proprietario del carico a terzi per la spedizione del carico stesso.

Wiki in italiano:



> Nel commercio marittimo il *delivery order* (D/O) è un ordine diretto al capitano (Master) di una nave di consegnare una determinata quantità di merce a valere su un quantitativo precedentemente caricato con regolare polizza di carico.


----------



## london calling

Curiosity killed the cat, verona! (I adore cats.......)

Concordo con quanto dice Akire: qui nel thread parliamo di "purchase orders" (Ordini d'Acquisto/OdA) da evadere. Un _delivery order_ non è un OdA, serve a poter ritirare la merce c/o il porto.

Aggiungo comunque un altro link per delivery order. , giusto per....

NB: leggendo tutto l'articolo su Wiki , ho capito a cosa si riferisce quel "which".


----------

